# Getting started with taxes



## Greenfoot

Hi everyone

I've been doing a lot of reading of past posts and hope someone can tell me if I'm on the right lines:

We are now living in France (and intend to make this our permanent home) so we're considered tax residents in France
We are early retirees - no income, no pensions as yet so we're not in the tax system via employment or anything

How do we get started with the tax system? Am I correct in thinking we do this by completing a tax return in 2023 (even though we have no income to declare) and once submitted we are then 'in the system' and will get a numero fiscal?

Is there anything else we should be doing first?
I can't find any forms online that I can download to file our taxes (on paper) the first time around - I've looked on the impots.gouv.fr website - so do we get them from our local tax office?

Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically, yes, you just file your first year's forms and wait until you get your taxpayer number(s). But the tax forms for 2022 aren't due until May, 2023. And in fact the final forms for this will not be available until (possibly) late March or (more definitely) early April.

The site for information about French taxes is impots.gouv.fr - and there is quite a bit of information available in English these days. (Though quite a bit of what you get is directed toward non-residents rather than residents.) You should be able to find prior year declaration forms if you search on "formulaire declaration des revenues" - though all the forms and such are in Franch and the forms do change from year to year, sometimes by quite a bit.

As things get closer to the filing date, we'll have quite a few discussions and info about which forms for what circumstances.


----------



## Crabtree

Presumably you have money of some sort and probably interest etc? Bear in mind that savings interest etc is normally taxed in France and not in the country of origin so it should be paid to you tax free and you declare it in France.To get help from the horses mouth go to your local tax office early next year and get to speak to someone who will be able to show you how to complete the forms You need to be aware that some forms of UK ta free investments are still taxable in France.There is a UK tax treaty which you might want to look at


----------



## Greenfoot

Thank you Bev and Crabtree, very useful info. 

We know about declaring things like interest it's just that we don't have any income that's already got us in to the tax system, such as taxable pay from employment - we will definitely be declaring everything when the time comes


----------

